# Would you buy Japanese made?



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't know about anybody else but for the moment I'm boycotting anything made in Japan.

I know I am but 1 but it's all I can do to do my part in protest of them showing total contempt for the whaling moratorium and hunting and killing the whales anyway.

A tackle store recently tried to sell me some Braid made in Japan but I told them I don't want anything made in Japan for the above reason. If they can't sell it they won't stock it.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

unfotunatly a lot of my tackle is Japanese made...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Shame on you ladyman.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't buy USA made because of their invasion of Iraq
Don't buy China made because of their terrible human rights record
Don't buy Thailand made because its a military dictatorship
Don't buy Sweden made because they also make Volvos
Don't buy Malaysia made because, well because I've been there too often and I'm over it

I think you're in a very small minority Paul


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey if they swim in the ocean then there fish and all fish are fair game I reckon... :lol:

Don't forget Australia were hunting whales right up to and including the 70's which wasn't that long ago.

OK its not politically correct to do it, but it has been done for thousands and thousands of years and if its sustainable I dont have a huge problem with it.....and I do like Japanese fishing gear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope, I don't drive a Japanese vehicle.  I'm not talking about exisiting stuff either.

I am not concerned about those other issues. My issue at the moment is with the Ba$tards hunting and killing whales.

You only have to see the news, current affair programs and read various articles on the internet to find that I am indeed NOT a part of a very small minority.

I'm sure I won't be able to totally avoid Japanese made I'll be as practical as possible and attempt to avoid their stuff as much as I can.

Of course Australia used to hunt them in th '70's' but back then people were ignorant. Look at the consequences that had. Nearly wiped them out.

It is NOT OK for them to be doing what they are doing, simple as that.

You are all wrong and I'm Right!! So There!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> I think once you remove the Daiwa and Shimano products from the market you will struggle a little to find reels of such calibre


I'm doing my very best to remove those damn high end reels off the shelf.



Peril said:


> Don't buy USA made because of their invasion of Iraq


Or Australian made for the same reason.



Peril said:


> Don't buy Malaysia made because, well because I've been there too often and I'm over it


And they're recalcitrant.



Peril said:


> Don't buy Sweden made because they also make Volvos


If only Ikea sold tackle...



Zone said:


> Shame on you ladyman.


You're from Thailand then ladyman?

I still eat a fair bit of kingfish sashimi as well.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

although I dont agree with the whaling, 
i dont think its any worse than killing any animal for food.

i mean a cow has just as many feelings as a whale for instance, 
sure they are wild and not farmed but i dunno....dont think its going to change soon.

I dont think i could give up my love affair with Daiwa though


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Why don't you donate the hard earned you were going to spend on the Japanese gear to someone who is really going to do something about the situation.

http://www.seashepherd.org/

I just love the idea that I can donate to these guys and they actually go out and ram Whaling ships, they have cool stickers too!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

[Mod: Edit]
I am South African and the boycotts we faced during the 70's and 80's destroyed our economy ...

dont blame the people for what their Government choose to do


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys,

the real issue about killing any mammal be it a cow or whale is the way in which the kill occurs, for example beasts killed in the slaughter houses are killed instantly and its agreed by vets and other responsible bodies that this is humane.

Killing that involves a slow death is repugnant to us all and this is the crux of the matter. Specifically the killing of intellegent whales who cop a whacking big harpoon in the side and are allowed to slowly bleed to death or suffer a desparately painful drowning death is hideous and an act of cruelty.

I do support the culling of any wild creature if numbers exceed sustainable levels but only if the cull is managed correctly and the kill instant and where no lingering pain is experienced. Decisions should be made by a peak body of key stake holders including Animal Rights Groups and members of the public who should all agree on the fair and reasonable approach and decisions not be left to a key organisation to decide alone. Remember the National Parks and Wild Life Service, the premier body which we all "support", well they alone authorised the culling of brumbies from a helicopter and left all the horses to die a slow agonising death (bastards). The point is no one person or one nation should be allowed to decide alone on the fate of a beast and if they do they will be held accountable one way or the other.

Boycotting products will not help get the message over, its financially contributing to organisations that will on our behalf apply pressure so send your donations to greenpeace and animal rights organisations.

Regards

Brian


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Japanese whaling is simply a baffling issue. Their defiance by their own admission comes in large part as a result of indignation at the rest of the world daring to criticise the activity. Whaling is not steeped in Japanese culture despite claims to the contrary. It was pursued I understand predominantly after world war two as a result of chronic food shortages. The vast majority of Japanese people don't eat whale and the young in particular object to the practice. I personally have turned away the blood red sushi served to me when I realised it was whale despite the fact that I offended the people entertaining me. But that's Japan for ya....a country of contradictions. You would, IMHO be very very hard pressed however to find a more generous and accommodating race of people. But hey...that's just my opinion.

It does break your heart though to see something so utterly unnecessary happen. Makes me think about just how dumb and short sighted human beings are (except you lot of course 8) )

JT


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is worse than cow shit :lol:
View attachment 1


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fell off the back of a truck!!!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

WTF!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

add lizards and snakes too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

That's just wrong. Those photos are bad taste.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I recall the story behind that whale being that it blew up as it was driving down the mainstreet due to the build up of gas inside. Showered all and sundry with whale innards. Sort of a fitting last thing by the whale....the final act of defiance 8)

JT


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Whether they make a difference or not I admire your convictions Zone.

I think it's pretty easy to find reasons not to give up our conveniences and comforts, and more courageous to stand up and say I think this is wrong.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

good on you zone, i know where you are coming from.
I remember having a party in London and banning people from bringing french water and wine because of the nuclear testing.
I do believe every little bit helps and in a way i wish you hadn't mentioned it.
As i don't want to give up on the jap tac but i will make a donation to one of the anti whaling bods.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

That reminds me kezza, years ago I rang up enquiring about taking a holiday to Club Med and whilst talking to the girl over the phone I realized it was part of the French Polynesian and at the time the French were Nuke Testing in the Pacific so I said because of that reason I have changed by mind about going. She got really shitty and aggresive when I said that.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Zone said:


> She got really shitty and aggresive when I said that.


Was she French?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> Zone said:
> 
> 
> > She got really shitty and aggresive when I said that.
> ...


sounds like it


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't remember.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> I recall the story behind that whale being that it blew up as it was driving down the mainstreet due to the build up of gas inside. Showered all and sundry with whale innards. Sort of a fitting last thing by the whale....the final act of defiance 8)
> 
> JT


Not a captured whale, which are frozen at sea. This one was washed up and rotting, hence the explosion while being transported for disposal


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

whales, to many coming up the coast when i go offshore fishing in the boat all ways almost run into those things a few less hooray . mark


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ms said:


> whales, to many coming up the coast when i go offshore fishing in the boat all ways almost run into those things a few less hooray . mark


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave please please no more whale snuff piccies please !!!!

I feel quite sick to the gills now - and the SMELL can you imagine !!!

I think they look much cuter in the ocean than on the back of a flat bed truck !!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Bloody good onya Zone.!!

You and I don't agree on many things it seems, but I am with you on this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

> You and I don't agree on many things it seems, but I am with you on this one.


Why?! What else don't we agree on?

I'm right about everything anyway so I don't see a problem.  :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mate, there have been one or two, but I try not to get into too many fights here. 

Its all good.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Did someone mention whale snuff films


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> Did someone mention whale snuff films


I have another theory why no seagulls came to clean up the remains. Nobody bothered to tell them what was about to happen to the buffet they were sitting on. :shock:


----------

